# Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme in Hamburg



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

Heute wurde in der Nordwest-Zeitung Oldenburg ein interessanter Artikel veröffentlicht. Ich gebe ihn hier wortwörtlich allen Betroffenen zur Kenntnis:
"Abzockerei mit dubiosen Rechnungen. Es geht um die Nutzung eines Internet-Portals: "Nicht zahlen", rät Verbraucherberatung.
Oldenburg/DRU - Die Verbraucherberatung Oldenburg warnt davor, dubiose Rechnungen einer Firma "Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH" zu begleichen, wenn Adressaten nicht völlig sicher sind, Dienstleistungen dieser Firma in Anspruch genommen zu haben ohne auf die Kosten hingewiesen worden zu sein. Die Firma verschicke Rechnungen
für die angebliche Nutzung eines Internet-Portals; nach der gleichen Masche arbeite auch die Firma "Tele Hansa GmbH". Die Verbraucherberatung rät, die Rechnung weder zu begleichen noch wegzuwerfen. Stattdessen sollten Verbraucher die Firma schriftlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein auffordern zu beweisen, dass ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden sei. Wer die Rechnung ignoriere, müsse mit Mahnschreiben und noch höheren Fordwerungen rechnen."      Ende des Artikels.
Es ist sehr interessant, dass die Menschen nicht mehr gewillt sind, diesen üblen Machenschaften auf den Leim zu gehen und sich zur Wehr zu setzen. Dafür ist diese Einrichtung hier auch ein wichtiges Kommunikationsmittel, um Abzockerei und Internetbetrug anzuprangern, aufzudecken und zu bekämpfen. Dazu sollten alle Betroffenen beitragen. Ich habe inzwischen diese windige Firma angeschrieben und Widerspruch erhoben. Gleichzeitig habe ich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg, Gorch-Fock-Wall 15 in 20355 Hamburg Anzeige gegen diese Firma wegen Computerbetruges nach § 236a StGB sowie Verstoß gegen das TKG und andere gestellt. Eine weitere Beschwerde habe ich an die RegTP, Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post, Tulpenfeld 4 in 53113 Bonn eingereicht. Ich danke allen, die hier in diesen Portalen ihr 
Wissen uneigennützig zur Verfügung stellen. Besonderer Dank gilt Anna, von der ich viel gelernt habe.
Sjmkrause


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2004)

Moin, Herr Krause,

bitte im Forum anmelden, damit auch PNs (private, unmittelbare Nachrichten) verandt werden können.

Ich hätte da nämlich mal ne Frage ...


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2004)

Hier gibt es mehr Infos als von dem schweigsamen Informanten:

http://www.nwz-online.de/2_dyn_449.php?imgaddi=&showid=281088&navpoint=3.1

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es mehr Infos als von dem schweigsamen Informanten:



Na ist das nicht schon viel , immerhin hat der sich schon mal angemeldet und mit einer wahren Fülle an Infos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36832#36832

und Versprechen noch und nöcher (das hatten wir doch schon mal irgendwo  im Forum ) 



			
				h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, der sende bitte eine email an mich. Ich werde mit den Anbietern der Erotikseiten garantiert eine Vereinbarung finden um die entsprechenden Rechnungen zu stornieren.



cp


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> und Versprechen noch und nöcher (das hatten wir doch schon mal irgendwo  im Forum )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ironie on]

na vielleicht sind seine Initialien ja auch A.R. ???  :holy: 

[/ironie off]


----------



## Raimund (20 Januar 2004)

*Hanseatischer Abzocker*

:evil: 

Der Hase ist schon recht dreist:

Startet man die von dem Saubermann auf seiner Homepage verlinkte www.4net*** *ohne den "Member"-Zusatz*, so wird das Netzwerkkennwort abgefragt. Bestätigt man mit "Abbrechen", so wird ein Download gestartet.

http://www.vzsa.net/zeige_artikel.php3?id=788

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hanseatischer Abzocker*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Startet man die vom dem Saubermann auf seinerHomepage
> verlinkte www.4net*** *ohne den "Member"-Zusatz*, so wird das Netzwerkkennwort
> abgefragt. Bestätigt man mit "Abbrechen", so wird ein Download gestartet


Hmm, schick mir mal die URL, ich krieg nur ne Seite mit 


> Unsere Website wird zurzeit überarbeitet – die neuen Seiten finden Sie ab 1. Februar unter dieser Domain.
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


tf


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2004)

@Raimund 

Stimmt , danke 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

*H.A.S., leider falsche Telefonnummer*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme bekommen.

habe hier gleich mal meinen Senf dazu geschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=180


Gruß
Kay


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*

Hallo, habe gestern auch so eine Rechnung von der o. g. Firma bekommen und war an dem angegebenen Tag gar nicht zu Hause. Hat einer von Euch ein vorgefertigtes Schreiben für mich, was ich an die Firma per Einschreiben schicken kann und kann mir einer sagen, wo ich die Anzeige am besten stellen kann. Wohne in Hamburg. Vielleicht hat ja Anna auch Lust, Kontakt mit mir aufzunehmen.

Viele Grüsse
Betty


----------



## technofreak (11 Februar 2004)

Die Fragen werden ausführlich in diesem Thread behandelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655
bitte dort fortsetzen, da dieser Thread geschlossen wird, um das Thema nicht zu verzetteln


----------

